Ask HN: What is the next big thing when it comes to domain names - eulid55
======
bradknowles
We already have emoji domains. And domain names can be very long. Why not URL-
encode animated gifs directly into your domain name?

~~~
limeblack
I'm taking your response seriously and not as a joke. How is this better then
favicons? I'm pretty sure favicon decided to support this for favicon at one
point but decided it was terrible for usability.

